# Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.



## TradeOff (8 November 2008)

So, wie leider schon erwartet, habe ich jetzt auch einen netten Brief erhalten. Zum Hintergrund: Letzten Samstag hab ich Trottel eine "3 Cent Nummer" angerufen und bin da auch ca. 20min. verweilt; hab mir dabei aber nichts gedacht, denn wie gesagt; ich bin ehrlich davon ausgegangen das das so günstig ist. Hab keinerlei Erfahrung mit sowas. 

Der Brief ist von "Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing. Sind die einschlägig bekannt? 

Steht halt was ich hier so quergelesen habe das übliche drin, aber das beste kommt noch: 

Ich hätte durch meinen Anruf ein 3 Monatsabo abgeschlossen!
Da steht:"Dieser Dienst steht Ihnen 3 Monate im Zeitraum von 1.11.08 bis 30.01.08 für täglich 60 Minuten, also insgesamt 5400 Minuten, zu beliebigen Zeiten zur Verfügung"

Rechnung 1 von 3
zu zahlender Betrag 60,94€ (brutto)

Ja sind die denn völlig irre?

Somit soll ich für den Spass nicht wie hier bisher üblich 56 € bezahlen, sondern 3x 60,94 €

also: *182,82 € !!!*

Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Ich bin echt sauer!
Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



TradeOff schrieb:


> So, wie leider schon erwartet, habe ich jetzt auch einen netten Brief erhalten. Zum Hintergrund: Letzten Samstag hab ich Trottel eine "3 Cent Nummer" angerufen


Wie bist Du zu der Nummer gekommen? Wo beworben? Wie beworben?
[edit, ok: steht schon hier - du hast lediglich .de statt .com geschrieben, Danke trotzdem!]


> und bin da auch ca. 20min. verweilt; hab mir dabei aber nichts gedacht, denn wie gesagt; ich bin ehrlich davon ausgegangen das das so günstig ist. Hab keinerlei Erfahrung mit sowas.


Nuja, diese Ahnungslosigkeit nehme ich Dir jetzt einfach mal so ab 


> Der Brief ist von "Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing. Sind die einschlägig bekannt?


Ja, aber in einem anderen Zusammenhang. Das Auftreten der Person lässt mich an eine andere Geschichte denken, Du hast dazu eine PN gekriegt, damit das näher angekuckt werden kann.



> Ich hätte durch meinen Anruf ein 3 Monatsabo abgeschlossen!
> Da steht:"Dieser Dienst steht Ihnen 3 Monate im Zeitraum von 1.11.08 bis 30.01.08 für täglich 60 Minuten, also insgesamt 5400 Minuten, zu beliebigen Zeiten zur Verfügung"



Ok, das hatte ich zunächst überlesen. Dann ist das nicht "Vision Bill"! (das ändert nichts an der Richtigkeit der Ausführungen, die ebenso passen wie bei R*D* - aber man muß den Schrott natürlich richtig zuordnen, sonst jammert der Krefelder hier wieder bei den Forenadminsitratoren rum)



> Rechnung 1 von 3
> zu zahlender Betrag 60,94€ (brutto)Ja sind die denn völlig irre?


Nöö, geschäftstüchtig - aber Du musst denen ja nichts schenken, was ihnen nicht zusteht.



> Somit soll ich für den Spass *nicht wie hier bisher üblich 56 €* bezahlen, sondern 3x 60,94 €


Was meinst Du mit "wie bisher üblich"? Die 56 Euro sind das Ergebnis einer seltsamen Berechnung: 3ct an 30 Tagen je 60 Minuten = 1800 Min á 3ct = 54 Euro = 56 Euro (ich nenne das den "Tankzuschlag für R's Alfa Spider").

Neuerdings will die Vision Bill (zumindest in Österreich) 65 Euro (3,6ct*60*30).

Aber ich denke, man kann jetzt schon sagen, dass es hier nicht um die Vision Bill geht, sondern um die Jungs (und Mädels) von INA/Primera Factura und Anhang (Primera Factura/INA berechneten aber 3,3ct/*1800=59,40 - das Angebot mit dem Dreimonatsabo hatte ich auch schon gesehen - aber ich finde es gerade nicht).


> Wie soll ich mich verhalten?


Du hast das Angebot 20 Minuten genutzt und fällst damit nicht in die Kategorie der völlig überrumpelten User. Daher möchte ich Dich bitten, Dir bei der Verbraucherzentrale oder beim Anwalt Deiner Wahl Hilfe zu holen, falls Dir das bisher hier Geschriebene die Frage nicht ausreichend beantwortet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Jetzt habe ich's gefunden - dahin gehört Deine Angelegenheit. Der krumme Preis war mir noch in Erinnerung...
Info2001 - Mailspam für Erotikanrufe - Antispam e.V.

Hattest Du auch so eine Mail gekriegt?

info2001.de tauchte bereits vor 7 Jahren auf 
Es gab da aber mehrere Besitzerwechsel und es wäre zu viel Arbeit, hier ganz genau zu trennen, wer zu welchem Zeitpunkt was betrieben hat. Eine Braut ist ja auch nicht für das verantwortlich, was ihr Ex-Bräutigam so treibt (insiderjoke).

--> au-pair.agenturen.de/agb.htm


> 1. Grundlagen
> 
> Wir erbringen unsere Dienste ausschließlich auf Basis unserer Leistungsgrundlagen. Diese überlassen wir Ihnen jederzeit auch auf schriftliche oder mündliche Anfrage. Bitte richten Sie Ihre Anfrage an die *INFO2001 GmbH ;Industriestr. 8 ; 61449 Steinbach/Taunus  oder unter [email protected]*



Aber ob die Braut nicht der Bräutigam ist?


> Bei uns findest Du Telefonsex! KEINE teueren 0900 Nummern !.
> Sicher ist auch ein Girl für Dich dabei mit dem Du Telefonsex machen willst.
> Klick einfach auf die Profile und versuch es mal.
> *Bei dem Preis kannst Du praktisch nichts falsch machen.
> ...


Na, die sollten mal zu mir kommen und 180 Euro fordern...

Ob es für den Dreck auf agenturen.de auch eine löbliche Erwähnung beim Hessischen Minister für Wirtschaft, Verkehr und Landesentwicklung gibt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Auch hier ist zu sehen, dass die alten Inhaber noch nicht ganz weg vom Fenster sind
crazysexy.de/agb.htm

Man wird das beobachten müssen...


> *Mit der Nutzung eines von Info 2001 abgerechneten Dienstes* erklärt sich der Kunde unwiderruflich damit einverstanden, dass eine für seinen Anschluss bestehende Rufnummernunterdrückung aufgehoben wird.


Soll das etwa heißen, dass die die Rufnummernunterdrückung aktiv ausschalten können? Ohne dass man eine Taste drückt oder so???


> Weiter erteilt der Kunde mit der Nutzung der Dienste der Info 2001 unwiderruflich die Genehmigung, die Rechnungsdaten gegebenenfalls durch telefonischen Rückruf auf die bei der Nutzung der Dienste gespeicherten Telefonnummer abzugleichen.


Aha. Gehört dazu auch ein Anruf, bei dem gelogen wird?
Alles kalder Kaffee vom Mainzer Kaschper???

---

Die Sache beginnt, mir Spaß zu machen... Es gibt diese AGB der info2001 auf diversen Seiten, die gehören diversen Personen in diversen deutschen Städten - es gibt aber eine Gemeinsamkeit aller Seiten. Na, da habe ich aber noch einige Fragen... Muß bald mal wieder eine investigative Journalistin nach Malle fliegen? Dann soll sie sich vorher bei mir melden... 

@Mods: Das kann man eigentlich alles abtrennen. Das hat mit Vision Bill nichts zu tun. Man müsste den Herrn D mal wieder fragen, ob das Konkurrenz ist


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "wie bisher üblich"? Die 56 Euro sind das Ergebnis einer seltsamen Berechnung: 3ct an 30 Tagen je 60 Minuten = 1800 Min á 3ct = 54 Euro = 56 Euro (ich nenne das den "Tankzuschlag für R's Alfa Spider").


Aha.


> *Nutzungsbedingungen für unseren  			Telefonsex Chat: Der Preis für unser Telefonsex Angebot beträgt pauschal *sechsundfünfzig Euro für einen Monat*. Dafür können Sie den Telefon Chat dreißig Tage lang sechzig Minuten täglich nutzen.            Hinzu kommen die  anfallenden Telefongebühren zu einem Festnetzanschluß in Deutschland.




komisch. Haben die den Anbieter gewechselt?


----------



## TradeOff (9 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Vielen Dank das du dich so umfassend meinem Problem widmest!
Allerdings muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich mit vielem was du schreibst leider nicht viel anfangne kann. Das meiste ist da glaub ich eher "insider-spezifisch", ich verstehe viel davon leider nicht. 

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte woran ich bin, und wie ich mich zu verhalten habe, ich bin da wirklich sehr unsicher. 
Für mich ist das ganze kein theoretisches Problem, sondern leider ein sehr praktisches :unzufrieden:


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



TradeOff schrieb:


> ...wenn mir jemand sagen könnte woran ich bin, ...





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Du hast das Angebot 20 Minuten genutzt und fällst damit nicht in die Kategorie der völlig überrumpelten User. Daher möchte ich Dich bitten, Dir bei der Verbraucherzentrale oder beim Anwalt Deiner Wahl Hilfe zu holen, *falls Dir das bisher hier Geschriebene die Frage nicht ausreichend beantwortet*.


Also: Diesen Thread hier von Anfang an lesen und u.a. dieses hier registrieren
Wenn Du den Links folgst, wie hier, wird es noch deutlicher.

Lesen - und wenn Dir das nicht reicht: Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale. Auch wenn die Firma in Deinem Fall nicht dieselbe zu sein scheint - das Modell kennst Du ja aus eigener Erfahrung: es ist ähnlich zu bewerten.

Dir konkret zu sagen, was Du tun sollst, wäre unzulässige Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Ein kleines Vögelchen hat mir erzählt, dass der Rechnungsbetrag an die "Diagonal GmbH" zu zahlen sei.
Ist das eigentlich so üblich, dass eine zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch unstrittige Rechnung an ein Inkassobüro geht? Darf ein Inkassobüro plötzlich in Erscheinung treten, wenn doch der Rechnungssteller die Info2001 GmbH ist?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

"Dürfen" tun die zunächst mal alles.
Allerdings sind vor Gericht Inkassospesen nur bei Zahlungsverzug des Gläubigers durchsetzbar, und bei unbestrittener Forderung.
Das ändert allerdings nichts daran, dass ein Inkassobüro es vielleicht nicht trotzdem damit versucht. Leider oft erfolgreich, weil viele Verbraucher ihre Rechte gegenüber Inkassobüros nicht kennen.

Das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verbietet ein solches Vorgehen auch nicht ausdrücklich.
Womit wir wieder beim bekannten Thema: "Deutschland, Deine Gummigesetze" wären.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Mich wunderte nur, dass der Rechnungssteller die Info2001 GmbH ist, das Geld aber an das Inkassounternehmen Diagonal zu überweisen ist.
Das gab es ja schon einmal


> Die merkwürdige Firma von den Balearen *nennt ein Konto bei der Sparkasse Hamburg-Buxtehude*. Auch dort ist der Fall geläufig: "Wir sind dran, unserer Filialleitung ist ein Betrugsverdacht bekannt." *Das angegebene Konto auf den Überweisungsträgern gehöre einer "Diagonal Inkasso", welche von der Bank gerügt und aufgefordert wurde, dies zu unterlassen.* Die Sparkasse habe keine Geschäftsbeziehung zu Primera Factura und möchte mit ihr auch nicht in Zusammenhang gebracht werden. Da zwischenzeitlich fast täglich Anfragen von Betroffenen eingingen, habe die Bank einen eigenen Sachbearbeiter für dieses Thema abgestellt.


http://blog.xonio.com/gajeks_welt.php/2008/06/22/nach_anruf_rechnung

Ein Diagonalkonto bei derselben Bank (Hamburger Sparkasse Buxtehude) - das sollte doch mindestens die Haspa Buxtehude interessieren - oder gar noch andere Leute?


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg ermittelt bereits wegen Betrugs, allein hier sind fünf Anzeigen eingegangen. Die Firma "d*** inkasso GmbH" aus Buchholz, die mit dem Einzug der Forderungen von "Primera Factura" beauftragt wurde, stehe ebenfalls im Visier der Fahnder, erklärt Wilhelm M*, Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaften Hamburg. Seine Kollegen aus Stade leiteten Ermittlungen gegen die "d*** inkasso" ein.


http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/10/04/947517.html 
(4.10.2008 )

also los! Dort nachfragen!


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

Das geht, und ist m.W. auch z.T. durchaus üblich. Allerdings kann man sich rechtlich darauf berufen, Zahlungen ausschließlich auf ein Konto des Forderungsinhabers zu leisten. Man kann also das Inkassobüro dazu auffordern, ein Konto des Forderungsinhabers zu nennen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Man kann also das Inkassobüro dazu auffordern, ein Konto des Forderungsinhabers zu nennen.


Für einen normalen Sterblichen ist es doch bei der ersten Rechnung noch gar nicht klar, dass es das Konto einer Inkassofirma ist. Und wenn aber schon bei der ersten Rechnung das Inkassobüro auftaucht, ergeben sich doch Fragen. War das Inkassobüro etwa schon an der Rechnungsentstehung beteiligt?
Zumal bei diesem Geschäftsmodell:
Anrufer X ruft an --> Firma kriegt Nummer Y --> Firma muß rauskriegen, wem man mit Nummer Y eine Rechnung schickt.
"Unsere Call-Center Mitarbeiterinnen werden permanent psychologisch geschult und wissen genau, wie Ihr Kunde zur Zahlung zu bewegen ist"
Wie geschult ist man denn da im Tätigkeitsbereich "Adresserschleichung"?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 November 2008)

*AW: Vision Bill*

@Mods:
Hier gehört der komplette Teil ab #453 abgetrennt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-10.html#post256586

Info2001 GmbH ist eine andere Baustelle. Der Mist gehört nicht vor RD's Hütte.

nach unten: Danke!
(Sorry, Tradeoff, aber mir war die Trennung auch wichtig, weil Du deren Angebot 20 Minuten genutzt hast und daher ein anderer Fall bist als jemand, der nach 2 Minuten auflegt. Näheres dazu habe ich Dir ja bereits per PN mitgeteilt)


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2008)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*

done


----------



## macmath (3 März 2009)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*

HI an alle!
Ich muss zugeben, ich bin auch auf info2001 reingefallen  und habe eine Rechnung bekommen. Die Rechnung beträgt 60,94€ für ein kurzes "dummes" Gespräch.

Also laut den Beiträgen mache ich folgendes??
1. MEINE GELDBÖRSE bleibt zu?
2. Ich muss wiederruf einlegen??
Und alles andere abwarten?
Kann mir jemand Privates sagen wie ein Wiedrruf aussehen soll?
Habe nämlich keine ahnung!

THX macmath


----------



## Fidul (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*

ZDF-Video: Abzocke beim Erotikanbieter


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*

"Ruf mich do einmal an Deine Dolly " - Google-Suche
aber für uns is das ja kalder kaffee. Grüße an den Mainzer Caspar 
Die sollen endlich aufhören und auf Malle als Trarara-Revival-Band auftreten, dann ist Schluß mit dem Müll.


----------



## Fidul (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*

HAHAHA! Diese Dolly ist eine Silikonsexpuppe von der aus zahlreichen Fernsehbeiträgen bekannten kalifornischen Firma! :sun:


----------



## nerd... (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*



Fidul schrieb:


> ZDF-Video: Abzocke beim Erotikanbieter



so,ich bin da auch drauf reingefallen... 
hab auch von diagonal post bekomm da angerufen un das zahlungsziel
erstmal bis zum 5.06 gestzt bis ich hier schlauer bin...
wenn ich da jetz 3-4 minuten telefoniert hab,und meine rufnummer angezeigt wurde..
nächsten tag wurd ich angerufen...ich hatte kein plan warum,aber ich hab dann meine adresse und namen rausgegeben....ich idiot :wall:
hab ich trotzdem noch chancen da iwie wieder rauszukommen...
muss ich auch nicht zahlen???
würde mir sehr helfen,wenn das einer genau weiss,ob jetz das mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird wenn ich nicht zahle,oder ob sie dann aufhören zu fordern??!!

bin für jede hilfe dankbar..


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*



nerd... schrieb:


> hab ich trotzdem noch chancen da iwie wieder rauszukommen...



Darum geht es überhaupt nicht. Es geht nicht darum, ob und wie Du aus etwas rauskommst, wo Du tatsächlich nie drin warst.
Vielmehr geht es darum, dass der Anbieter, der von Dir Geld fordert, *in etwas hineinkommen* müsste.
Er müsste Dir im Streitfall nachweisen, dass ein wirksamer "Vertrag" vorliegt. Das dürfte in diesen Fällen so gut wie unmöglich sein. Es fehlt hier so gut wie an allem: von einer eindeutigen Anbieterkennzeichnung gemäß BGB-InfoV über eine eindeutige Preiskennzeichnung und einer eindeutigen Willenserklärung, dieses schwachsinnige, wie auch immer geartete Dienstleistungspaket bestellen zu wollen, bis hin zur wirksamen Widerrufsbelehrung.
Das ganze Geschäftsmodell ist höchst dubios und wird vor keinem deutschen Gericht so Bestand haben.
Uns ist daher auch nicht bekanntgeworden, dass der Anbieter dies jemals versucht hätte.
Er begnügt sich vielmehr mit der branchenüblichen "Weichkochtaktik" von Droh- und Mahnbriefen, wo ca. 30% der Opfer sich weichkopfen lassen und zahlen. Das reicht für einen bequemen Lebensstandard der Beteiligten.



nerd... schrieb:


> würde mir sehr helfen,wenn das einer genau weiss,ob jetz das mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird wenn ich nicht zahle,oder ob sie dann aufhören zu fordern??!!



Mit Mahnverfahren meinst Du sicher den Mahnbescheid.
Der kommt mit allerhöchster Sicherheit niemals.
Und wenn doch, dann wäre auch nicht aller Tage Abend.
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Vielmehr wird hier mit dem üblichen "Mahn-Kasperle-Theater" gearbeitet, was in etwa so aussieht:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Soll man sich davon beeindrucken lassen?
Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Weitere Infos zu diesen Telefonsex-Fallen:
SMS-Abo-Falle - Antispam Wiki


----------



## nerd... (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*

jaa,ich dank dir schon mal für die vielen nützlichen infos...
also werd ich mal auf den mahnbescheid widerspruch einlegen und schauen was passiert...
ich schreib dann noch mal was nun draus wird..is ja nich uninteressant!

danke danke..!!!


----------



## mastermind_2003 (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*

Wollte doch jetzt auch mal meine Erfahrung über diese nette Firma loswerden. Grade eben erhielt ich mal wieder einen Anruf von einer mir unbekannten Nummer: 04181-300087. Ein doch netter Mann von info2001 fragte mich ob ich die noch offene Rechnung von mitlerweile 180 Euro in Raten abbezahlen möchte. Ich antwortete ihm recht dreist: NEIN, das möchte ich nicht. Darauf er verwundert: Darf ich fragen warum?...Und ich: Weil ich keinem Unternehmen Geld bezahle das der Verbraucherzentrale bekannt ist und das er mir gerne einen Mahnbescheid zusenden darf, gegen den ich dann  Widerspruch einlegen werden. Dann war erstmal funkstille...Ich dann noch schönen Tag und er gleichfals. Telefonat beendet. 

Meint ihr da kommt noch was??? Würde mich jetzt doch mal interessieren. Hat schonmal einer von euch einen Mahnbescheid erhalten?

LG
Mastermind_2003


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*

Höchstwahrscheinlich kommt da nichts mehr, außer vielleicht ein paar Mahnungen. Für den Mahnbescheid müssten die aber 23 Euro Gerichtsgebühr vorstrecken. Und die kriegen sie nicht wieder, weil sie ja nicht vor Gericht gehen.


----------



## mastermind_2003 (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Info2001 GmbH MultiMediMarketing.*

Da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt. Mit den Mahnungen kann ich mich schon zudecken...nur langsam gehen die mir echt auf den Kecks. Kann man denen nicht noch ne Anzeige wegen Belästigung oder Nötigung reindrücken? 
23 Euro für nen Stück Papier ohne den Hauch einer Chance ist doch recht viel...würde mich aber freuen...entlich mal etwas Aktion...


----------

